#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  حفل افتتاح أولمبياد بكين ينطلق من "عش الطائر"

## رويتر

انطلاق حفل افتتاح دورة الالعاب الاولمبية لعام 2008 في استاد "عش الطائر" في العاصمة الصينية بكين.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## tayssier

يارب اقدر اشوف الافتتاح     ومشكورررررررررين على المجهود

----------

